# setting up cups printer

## TheCoop

i feel liek an idiot here...

ive looked in the documentation, and i cant find anything about the web interface other than its 'easy to use'

on the first page of setting up a new printer, what does 'location' mean?

why are there more than 10 different entries to select a driver in the 'select a driver' list box? does it matter which one i pick?

----------

## alec

Location probably means address.  As in, where to find the printer on the network.

I've had a lot of success with KDE's Printing Setup.  Try that or QT-Cups.  Easy to use interface.

Drivers are important.  Try to match the driver to the printer.  If you need more, try the package gimp-print-cups.

----------

## delta407

 *alec wrote:*   

> Location probably means address.  As in, where to find the printer on the network.

 

IIRC, Location says where to find the printer in the building.  :Wink: 

----------

## alec

Ah - now I remember   :Embarassed:  Haven't set one up in a while.

Name is mandatory; the other two are not.

----------

